# Long Coated Breeders Central TX



## Bubblez (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm interested in a long coated german shepherd. I prefer the ones that look sleeker but I'm not sure if that's something that can be determined at the puppy stage. Or perhaps the sleeker ones are due to the size/weight or coat was recently blown? So one that looks like this and this versus  this and this. Let me know if perhaps I have my terminology wrong. (I've read a lot of different terms for coat length.)

I know that long coats aren't as common, and can pop up in any litter. It seems like many breeders require a non-refundable deposit, so I worry about putting down a sizeable deposit and then having to wait a long time (a year or more) to find the right dog that is long coated but also has the right temperament for me. And then possibly losing that deposit should I find a puppy or dog elsewhere. Interested in a more of companion pet. Not interest in schuntzhund, but maybe some agility type stuff. I definitely need a dog that has a good on/off switch, so looking for more of a low to medium drive/energy dog. I read somewhere, either here or maybe it was elsewhere, that it's easier to build drive into a dog than take it out... which is why I'm targeting a dog that is who's not super hyper. I'm aware that the breed itself is generally a higher energy dog, and I'm definitely keeping that in mind when deciding. I have heard of german shepherds that are couch potatoes, but I'm aware they're the rare cases rather than the norm. (Just to clarify, I don't necessarily want a couch potato dog, but I'd rather have a couch potato than one that requires 5+ exercise a day.)

I highly prefer a breeder that is within driving distance of me (Austin) so that I can check out the pups and parents in person if possible, so about within 4 hours I guess? The max I'm willing to spend on a pup (or older dog) is $1500.

With all the said, any suggestions? I also want to hear about breeders that I should be avoiding, so feel free to PM me that information as well. I plan to seek out german shepherd clubs in my area to help me in my search and just get better acquainted with the breed. So far, I've found gsdcofaustin. If there are any more, please let me know!

I'm also open to german shepherd rescues and am looking at all the ones near me (Houston, Dallas, Austin, San Antonio, etc.) and also just generally browsing PetFinder. Wouldn't mind adopting or purchasing an older dog. Also thinking about fostering temporarily while I look or to help me find the right one. (Even though I prefer a long coat, temperament and energy/drive level is definitely more important. However, if I am to put down $1000+, then I'd definitely prefer to get a long coat.) 

So basically I'm pretty flexible and I'm in no hurry, but like to know all my options. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I do not know of any breeders just breeding for long coats. You might contact vom Tal Der Schatten or vom Haus Merkel and ask if they know if any of their breedings may produce long coats. 

If you really want a long coat I would check rescues because it is obvious then if the dog/pup would be a long coat. 

You might expand to look at breeders in Oklahoma and call and ask if they produce long coats. I can direct you to WindRidge in Rush Springs, OK. I know there have been some coats there as my WindRidge female, Kayos, is a plushy and her mom was a long coat. You can also look at Tidmores Rising Star in McAlester, OK. To my knowledge she has not had long coats.


----------



## Bubblez (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah, I probably should have re-worded my title to say, 'Any breeders that are known to consistently product long coated pups' or something along those lines. As I know that breeding for a specific trait (whether it's size, coat color, type of coat, etc.) isn't a good thing. I will definitely look into the breeders you mentioned in TX and ask about whether or not they often have long coated pups.

But like I worded it in my first post, since long coats aren't common, I'm worried about losing my sizeable deposit as many breeders have a non-refundable deposit policy. =/



> If you really want a long coat I would check rescues because it is obvious then if the dog/pup would be a long coat.


Yep, I've already mentioned it, but that's what I'm doing as well. I'm looking at all the rescues that are near me and constantly browsing PetFinder.



> You might expand to look at breeders in Oklahoma and call and ask if they produce long coats.


It looks like I might have to look outside of TX, which wasn't really something I wanted to do because I wanted to be able to (fairly) easily visit the breeder, look at their facilities, and meet the parents. I will definitely look into the breeders your mentioned.

Thanks a lot! =)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There's a young black female longcoat in the Amarillo shelter right now. She comes off stray hold 1/22 and is eligible to die at any time thereafter.


----------



## Bubblez (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh no! Just did a search, and man... the dog looks gorgeous! Unfortunately, in her bio, it says she may be picky other dogs. That is/maybe a problem. 

All my planning and looking is really just part of my preparation for getting a dog in the (hopefully) near future. I won't be ready for another several months (as I figure out my living situation). Which really sucks because I've seen so many great potentials in shelters or rescues that I wish I could take home and/or foster.


----------

